# HELP !!!! ( GOLD FOIL TAPE ?



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

NEED HELP !!!!
LOOKING TO SEE IF ANYONE OUT THERE KNOW'S WHERE I
CAN BUY SOME 1/4" GOLD & SILVER FOIL TAPE.








THANK'S FOR YOUR HELP !
STEVE
351-215-3705


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I've picked up that Silver Foil tape that is nearly the same as Duct Tape (but is made from 100% aluminum) at Home Depot before


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ya tried Michaels ?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Terry G. said:


> ya tried Michaels ?


....yep or maybe Hobby Lobby


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

*GOLD FOIL TAPE !*

THANK'S GUY'S !
I HAVE TRIED THE PLACE'S ABOVE LISTED.
LAST PLACE I FOUND IT WAS DONART ROD SUPPLY.
I USE IT TO RESTORE BACK TO ORIGINAL WRAP , HARNELL ROD'S.









THANK'S AGAIN ?
I'LL KEEP 







A LOOK OUT !
STEVE


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I was going to say that's what I use to use back in the 70's and it was old hat like me. But now I see you're restoring and hang in there. I was thinking FTU had it, call Terry Jones in the rod building section.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Steve, I have a spool of the 1/4" silver like Angler's Workshop used to carry...it's yours, if you want. I never used it and probably never will. I'll dig and see if I have the gold, too. Send me a PM w/ mailing addy. Jerry


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Steve, the silver will be on the way tomorrow via pony express...just post some more rebuilds when ya can...I never get tired of looking.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Goags said:


> Steve, the silver will be on the way tomorrow via pony express...just post some more rebuilds when ya can...I never get tired of looking.


JERRY ! THANK"S !!!!!!!!!

Here is a fue I've done this year !
Look's like I started something ? Seem's like everyone want's the ole
school ( original ) look.

Rod #1 is a Harnell 201. use to be a spinng rod . Now a bait cast.


















Rod #2 is a Harnell 521 









Rod #3 is the first posted rod the Harnell 575










Rod's #4 is the first 585 unlimited Harnell I wrapped & a 721 I wrapped for
myself. added my own touch ( extra ring's in grip's & guide's )also in the bunch is a 542.


















And last is another Harnell 585 unlimited !



























Thank's again ! for the tape. still need the ( gold ) for the original
Harnell's .

STEVE


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That made my mouth water. Something about vintage is just hard to beat. Good looking work Steve.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

*GOLD FOIL TAPE !*

WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP !
GOT 1/8 & 1/2 GOLD FOIL TAPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Foil Tape -*

Don't know nothing about foil tape or vintage rods!

How could anyone see his picture attachments and not comment!

That work station looks like another planet!

Everything in its place and a place for everything

Nothing out of order!

Perfectly applied finish and astounding rebuilds.

That is the first set up I have ever seen right to left for wrapping station.

If I start using the metallic foil tape will it improve my shop conditions?

Do you teach order classes?

Gon Fishn


----------

